# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Photo detector

## power of sound

Χαιρετώ όλοι την παρέα :Smile: . Θέλω μια βοήθεια σχετικά με το παρακάτω
*κύκλωμα*. Στο σπίτι έχω στον κήπο δυο χελώνες με δύο λάμπες 150 βατ η μια. Θέλω να φτιάξω αυτό το κύκλωμα ώστε να ανάβουν αυτόματα αντί για χειροκίνητα. Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής ότι αυτό θέλει +5 0 -5 volt από ότι λέει. Αλλά επειδή δεν θέλω να μπλέκω με μετασχηματιστές και τα λοιπά έχετε κάποιο σχετικό κύκλωμα στο μυαλό σας όσο πιο απλό που να δουλεύει με 230 (τάση δικτύου)? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό που λες υπάρχει έτοιμο και είναι τόσο φτηνό που δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπλέκεις με κατασκευές.

----------


## power of sound

Καλημέρα :Smile: . Οκ σε ευχαριστώ Φίλιππε. :Biggrin:

----------

